# I feel cold after I've pushed it a bit. Suggestions?



## CalypsoArt

First, I am only riding at the 60-70 mile level and have yest to do my first century.
Now, I am never cold! I am always to hot generally hate warm humid climates as I sweat like a monsoon. However, I noticed that on the rides when I push it in distance or pace, I feel cold after. I do not eat much on rides as exercise and food do not mix with me. I do drink lot of fluids and consume the oranges, bananas and maybe a cliff bar. Can't do the sandwiches and other stuff. Anyone else with similar experiences.
I' 49.


----------



## bq_or_bust

i've read that endurance events lower your immune system. for example, i got sick a couple of days after running a marathon at a tough pace, even when i was properly fueled. sounds like you are getting some of this . you may need more than you are intaking. what about eating a high complex carb (i.e., whole grain pasta, which would last longer into your ride) prior to the ride and taking hydration with minerals added, like emergen-c.

good luck.


----------



## vetboy

I first noticed this phenom in myself over 20 years ago. Has never been an issue that I am aware of. After a "challenging" ride (and sometimes not so challenging), it is not uncommon for me to feel very cold in the hour or two afterward. I also don't eat a lot on rides, but can't say w any confidence that that is causal. Other than noticing, I don't give it any thought.

Joe


----------



## TobyGadd

Pretty common for me, too. After hard ride on a cool day, I like to eat something and then take a hot shower.


----------



## waterobert

Same here, I can't ride at night because I am too cold! I only have 11% body fat so not much isolation under my skin.


----------



## pigpen

Very common for the body temp to drop (sometimes 20+ degrees) after hard extended efforts.
Reason why marathon runners typically get wrapped up in space blankets after their run.


----------



## DesnaePhoto

Interesting. Anyone know the physiological reasons for this?


----------



## johnlh

waterobert said:


> Same here, I can't ride at night because I am too cold! I only have 11% body fat so not much isolation under my skin.


Bundle up dude! I'm skinnier than you, and was riding at 9F before sunrise today.


----------



## forge55b

Sweat + air at decently high speeds = instantly colder


----------



## heathb

The normal cycle for me is, warm up I feel a little cool because it's cold some mornings in Kansas. Then get too hot and strip down and then when I'm coming home I'm starting to freeze my hiney off. 

Could it be that most of the blood is pooling towards the working muscles and less involved in regulating skin temperature?


----------



## Hanks

*It's a good sign*



TobyGadd said:


> Pretty common for me, too. After hard ride on a cool day, I like to eat something and then take a hot shower.


That you've burnt some fat and are out of gas. Just eat something very healthy. Hot Vegtable soup gets my first vote.

Hank


----------



## moschika

heathb said:


> The normal cycle for me is, warm up I feel a little cool because it's cold some mornings in Kansas. Then get too hot and strip down and then when I'm coming home I'm starting to freeze my hiney off.
> 
> Could it be that most of the blood is pooling towards the working muscles and less involved in regulating skin temperature?


if you're feeling cold after exercise, it's most likely due to dehydration. 

"During exercising, heat from your working muscles is transported by the aid of water to your skin where it is transformed into sweat. If there is too little fluid in your body, it will start "economising" on the water so that less water and blood will be transported to your skin. The skin then feels less warm. Another economising mechanism consists in the sweat glands in your skin contracting, producing the small bumps on your skin called goose bumps." -seek4fitness.net

this sounds in line with other stuff i've read.


----------



## Peanya

moschika said:


> if you're feeling cold after exercise, it's most likely due to dehydration.
> 
> "During exercising, heat from your working muscles is transported by the aid of water to your skin where it is transformed into sweat. If there is too little fluid in your body, it will start "economising" on the water so that less water and blood will be transported to your skin. The skin then feels less warm. Another economising mechanism consists in the sweat glands in your skin contracting, producing the small bumps on your skin called goose bumps." -seek4fitness.net
> 
> this sounds in line with other stuff i've read.


10 tries to get the correct answer.


----------



## Gervase

My Wife and I have been practicing getting up and just starting into the ride with out having breakfast. It works much better, for consistency, performance etc. That is not eating with in 3 hours of a ride / Race. However on a cold, or very cold morning, freezing or below say, it's hard to get warm. That is the only down side though, if I have porridge before the ride, or eat something the moment I start riding then yes, you start to warm up. 
It's very noticeable that the food warms you up, but then eaten too soon before the ride........it slows you down........


----------



## charlitin

CalypsoArt said:


> First, I am only riding at the 60-70 mile level and have yest to do my first century.
> Now, I am never cold! I am always to hot generally hate warm humid climates as I sweat like a monsoon. However, I noticed that on the rides when I push it in distance or pace, I feel cold after. I do not eat much on rides as exercise and food do not mix with me. I do drink lot of fluids and consume the oranges, bananas and maybe a cliff bar. Can't do the sandwiches and other stuff. Anyone else with similar experiences.
> I' 49.


hi there, the reason you are getting cold is because you are not eating properly. your metabolism is slowing down after your rides and this is causing the cold.
when your body can not create energy fast enough to maintain all systems working properly the first thing it does is to divert energy from non essential systems, starting with your skin and extremities. 
now this is happening because your muscle is running out of glycogen. after you use up all your glycogen (form of glucose stored only in muscles easily burned) you are going to burn fat and the process is slower. 
But after you are done riding you have to replenish all the glycogen and all the other stuff, fat storage and all the other stuff that you damaged, repair muscles, bones etc. these are main functions. 
before doing such long rides just realize that you need to rack up the carbs. carb metabolism is fast. carbs are easily broken down by your body and can be storaged faster, converted to glycogen and fat faster than anything else.
Consider you are riding for 50-60 miles at 18-20 mph you will burn at least 3000+ calories based on your weight and height. for example 3.5 hours riding at that pace will burn 3500-4000 calories in a man ranging from 180-210lbs respectively. that is twice the amount that you need to sustain your self if you dont do anything but your regular daily activities for an average person between 180-210 lbs of weight. imagine!!!
Bottom line you are burning on the days you ride about 3x what you need for daily sustenance, meaning if you need 2000 calories daily you are burning 2000 + 4000=6k. 
You are killing your body in other words, :cryin: because he needs to repair himself after such amount of exercise and replenish etc and all those things that happen at night while you sleep.
You have to find a balance between output and inputs of calories. if you burn more than what you are putting in, your body after a week will go on starvation mode. This mean that your metabolism will become slower = less muscle build, less liver enzymes build, less bone repair, less of everything pretty much. the solution to your problem...the day before long rides you have to eat carbs to stack up and you will have a lot of energy. eat a high carbs medium protein with low fat lunch or dinner and you are good to go. 
In my personal case i found that high carbs at lunch if i am going to ride that afternoon my 40-50 daily miles is the way to go. if i am riding in the morning early i have a heavy dinner same as above lunch and before i go to ride i eat a bar of something with carbs. the bar is just to get the metabolism going , the real calories you will burn you got them the night before.
I ride 45-50 miles daily with 1 day of rest, averaging 220 a week with a long ride of 60-70 on my day off. i sweat a lot probably as much as you.
Sorry for the long explanation but i think this is overall what you need to know. if i over did it sorry... i am a hospital pharmacist and this is the short version of what happens.. i hope this helps:thumbsup:


----------



## jaelinfunk

eat more, your low on energy that means. and if your not a fan of eating, use higher calorie drinks like gatoraid or something


----------

